# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WPF > سوال: چگونه فرموالد را در WPF ببندیم؟

## kiarash_90

سلام.
من نیاز به بستن فرم والد در WPF دارم.
کد C#‎ رو بلدم ولی فقط برای Windows form جواب میده.

private void button1_Click(object sender, EventArgs e)        {
            Form2 frm2 = new Form2();
            frm2.FormClosed += new FormClosedEventHandler(frm2_FormClosed);
            frm2.Show();
            this.Hide();
        }


        private void frm2_FormClosed(object sender, FormClosedEventArgs e)
        {
            this.Close();
        }
کسی راه حلی داره؟؟

----------


## PouriaParhami

سلام 
برای بستن فقط کافیه بزنید
Dim CloseMain As new Windows Main
CloseMain.Close
یا
CloseMain.Hide
من به این شکل فرم ها رو می بندم یا مخفی می کنم

----------

